# Squirt Shenanigans! [Picture Update!]



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 10, 2011)

Well it's been about 3 weeks since our last update - and boy have I accumulated some photos! (Mostly because I was trying to get the perfect photo for the photo contest  ) He is up about another 30 grams, weighing in around 230-235 grams. Officially past a 1/2 a pound! He's finally gotten used to his new mansion (see last thread posted). And is obsessed with his newest addition (the humidifier) and his hide that he has to squeeze into... oh yeah and did I mention he LOVES his mazuri/red stick mix?  Well no sense in waiting - here's Squirt at his finest. Comments and questions welcome!
Enjoy! -C


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

Great pics.
I love the ones where he's peeking over the food. So cute.


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome pics and cute little guy. Loved the fake sulcata right beside him. After looking at that pic, he kinda seemed not real anymore....lol. Also the 1st pic looked like he was getting high...lol. What kind of fogger are you using?


----------



## cherylim (Nov 10, 2011)

Picture four. Magical.



Love the update - these are all really great shots and the fake sulcata's brilliant!


----------



## ascott (Nov 10, 2011)

Totally CUTE


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 10, 2011)

AW pretty sulcata! The fake one almost looked real for a second haha


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 10, 2011)

awesome pics!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 10, 2011)

Awwww great pictures...


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Squirt is looking great! His enclosure looks really good too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Cory (Nov 11, 2011)

Great Pics.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 11, 2011)

Fantastic pictures! I had to do a double take when I saw that little creature on the right!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 11, 2011)

Very cute indeed!! I love the close up one, what a little hunk of tortie love!!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind comments. He has the most amazing personality, definitely a destructive little booger.



FADE2BLACK_1973 said:


> Awesome pics and cute little guy. Loved the fake sulcata right beside him. After looking at that pic, he kinda seemed not real anymore....lol. Also the 1st pic looked like he was getting high...lol. What kind of fogger are you using?



We are actually using a Crane Elephant humidifier. We took the elephant head part off the top and bought tubing to come out of the top hole and into his enclosure, works amazing. Will post a picture if needed.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Nov 12, 2011)

What a character!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking good! The fake one looks like it might have pyramiding


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 12, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Looking good! The fake one looks like it might have pyramiding



Funny how you can't really find a fake one that doesnt have pyramiding!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 12, 2011)

Had a few requests for photos of humidifier set up. The clear tubing was bought at Home Depot and is 1 5/8 x 1 1/4, to fit into the humidifier.

This is the set up from afar to give you a better idea.






Upclose of the humidifier and where the clear tubing goes in.






Small hole cut in the top of the enclosure to insert tubing into enclosure.






Inside view of setup. (Squirt mad because he was sleeping in his hide.)


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 12, 2011)

hes a doll! love him.


----------



## laramie (Nov 12, 2011)

Adorable!! He is one lucky little tort. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## rasputin (Nov 12, 2011)

What a character, him looking over his food has really cheered me up : )


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 13, 2011)

rasputin said:


> What a character, him looking over his food has really cheered me up : )



He has a crazy personality thats for sure! Glad the pic could cheer you up - that pic cheered me up as soon as I realized it took like that, caught him at perfect timing!


----------



## fiftyfive (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice. I used the same humidifier in my enclosure. The elephant as a matter of fact. I just connected some old fluval hose to it from the main opening for now. But I was looking to get some better tubing like that soon. Works well to keep the substrate moist through the day until I can mist up in the evening by hand.


----------

